# CA or PSYOP?



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have some questions in regards to the PSYOP and CA career fields. I have worked with both in the past but have very little understanding as to their roles and missions. 

My understanding is that CA is more of winning the hearts and minds through helping the civilian populations, and PSYOP is more delivering the intended message of the US to the population. Is this correct?

I spoke with a CA officer (O4 MAJ) a few years ago and he seemed to dislike PSYOP and talked up CA. 

Recently I spoke with a PYSOP officer (O5 LTC) who was prior enlisted Infantry and he disliked CA and also said PSYOP was the closest thing to the Infantry he has found. He was also very encouraging to re-class PSYOP, he explained that they worked in 3 man teams and worked with conventional combat arms and SOF.

So I am wondering if this is common the dislike for each other and why? I am wondering what the mission is for the two and how they differ? I also wonder of the two what would be better suited for me.

I am a die hard Infantrymen and love it, but I have some injuries that will probably require a re-class to a different MOS. So I want to stay as close to the same job and want to stay away from being in the rear with the gear. I would like to be an important piece of the puzzle and not just a common task’ee. I am not looking to be kicking doors and rucking my ass off for a few years until I can heal, so I want to be in the mix but maybe not to the point where my injuries can put my self or teammates in jeopardy.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 31, 2009)

> said PSYOP was the closest thing to the Infantry he has found.




uhh... what?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Like I said he was talking it up, I don't know much about them "hints the thread"... I remember going out and pulling security for PSYOP guys who passed out flyers and played messages on their speakers. But they also would play their manpack speakers 'dimounted' while we would patrol Hifa St area...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 31, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Like I said he was talking it up, I don't know much about them "hints the thread"... I remember going out and pulling security for PSYOP guys who passed out flyers and played messages on their speakers. But they also would play their manpack speakers 'dimounted' while we would patrol Hifa St area...



PSYOP does a lot of other stuff too; let's try to get together next week and talk.


----------



## SOT-A Guy (Dec 31, 2009)

Also look into the 35 series MOSs. 35L, 35M, and 35P are assigned as direct support to SOF teams. You can expect to drive, gun, interract with the locals, and most importantly, gather information that supports the best soldiers in the arsenal. As an Intel weenie 35P (old 98G)  have worked with the 82d, SF, CAG, DEV, and others.  I have WAY more training than the avg 11B. Many ATTRRS schools are open to SOF intel guys because we are "V" coded on the MTOE. You can also expect ciivilian training opportunities that will blow your mind.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 3, 2010)

SOWT said:


> PSYOP does a lot of other stuff too; let's try to get together next week and talk.


Wil do brother, my phone took a shit so I don't have your number right now but I should have it fixed in a few days. Or I can just catch you when your bringing your lady lunch. ;) 




SOT-A Guy said:


> Also look into the 35 series MOSs. 35L, 35M, and 35P are assigned as direct support to SOF teams. You can expect to drive, gun, interract with the locals, and most importantly, gather information that supports the best soldiers in the arsenal. As an Intel weenie 35P (old 98G)  have worked with the 82d, SF, CAG, DEV, and others.  I have WAY more training than the avg 11B. Many ATTRRS schools are open to SOF intel guys because we are "V" coded on the MTOE. You can also expect ciivilian training opportunities that will blow your mind.


 
SOT-A is a little out of my abilities right now and I am not real intrested in the Intel stuff... I am not looking for HSLD schools or a "doorking job" I am looking for a CA or PSYOP job, just on the wire as to what would be better for me.... Thanks though!


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 3, 2010)

JAB,
You need to get all the info you can regarding CA/ PSYOP. If you are attached to an ODA, you will be expected to shoot, move, and communicate along side of us. In most instances, Your mission will be secondary to the ODA's. Life while deployed as a PSYOP/ CA soldier is often as hard on the body as any other combat arms MOS. I can tell you that the guys that were attached to us understood this, were gunslingers, and because of this we both accomplished our missions.

PSYOP/ CA are attachments. Many times,  conventional commands don't know how to use them, and  end up being used as  gun trucks/ base security. Those attached to ODA's better have their shit wired tight. If you can't intertwine your mission to fit ours, you will be sent packing, or be "re-assigned" to the "needs of the Firebase".
Just an FYI, and my:2c:.
-SBG sends


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 3, 2010)

All I ever see now is Psyops helping to produce posters and products and CA giving grants for businesses


----------



## LongTabSigO (Jan 3, 2010)

Whether you select CA or Psyops, you have to get right in your mind that directly supporting SOF will not likely be your primary function.  If that is your desire, then the earlier suggestion to get into more intel-focused MOSs is better advice.

Depending on what Geographic Combatant Command to which you deploy, the roles will vary.  Both of these enabling capabilities will expose you to a far different view of the world than in the more "gunfighter" roles.  With psyop, you will be trying to find messages and means to influence populations way of thinking (or convincing an adversary that their ways are not healthy).  With CA, you're more likely to engage the civilian population with a view toward bolstering the host nation government.  

In both cases, the cast of characters with whom you will interact is broader than you've ever encountered.  Done correctly, both require creativity, imagination, and energy.  Only you know whether you will be more fulfilled operating within the "information operations" domain of Psyop, or the "civil-military operations" realm of CA.


----------

